# Cat tent wars



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

So I was at the dollar store this weekend and found this cool cat tent thing that looked neat and was only $2 so I bought one and a dollar cat pad/bed thing. I didn't think they would like it really but it was only a few bucks so picked one up. Anna and Sasha werent interest but sophie settled in it right away when I set it up. So I set it up downstairs and once sophie went in again the other two were interested. Then sahsa loved it. Then anna tried to fight them to get in it. They were fighting over it all nght so I went out and got two more today.









Sophie









Anna









Sasha









Waiting their turn









Momma caved and got them one each

Spoiled much?


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That last picture is so adorable! They are very good at posing for the camera


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

That's hysterical! You have an entertaining bunch. How CUTE!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is so amazing, maybe I will look for those in my dollar store. Lovely pics of your beautiful babies too!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh those last two pictures are absolutely hilarious! It's amazing that you were able to get those shots. Did you have to do the cat photographer thing and just sit still waiting for them to cooperate?


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I've seen those and always wondered if cats would use them. Very cool.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i got something similiar at the dollar general store...my cats would tear it to shreads....


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

spirite said:


> Oh my gosh those last two pictures are absolutely hilarious! It's amazing that you were able to get those shots. Did you have to do the cat photographer thing and just sit still waiting for them to cooperate?


Actually they all were like that when I quickly grabbed bfs phone, I'm surprised they stayed like that, it's rare I get a decent shot. In the second last one I tried to get Sasha to look but the time she did Anna was gone. I have a dslr camera that I rarely get to use because the time I get it out to take a pic of them they are doing something else, so most of the pics are from camera phone. Lol


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your photo series provided both hubby and I a great laugh this morning. I am now wondering if my dollar store would have similar tents...


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Leazie said:


> Your photo series provided both hubby and I a great laugh this morning. I am now wondering if my dollar store would have similar tents...


Hahaha, they are quite amusing when they arn't being terrors(anna and sophie lol). I've only managed to find them at one dollar store and just recently too. I don't know the name of the company that makes them but it's the same one that makes cheap pet stuff for dollar stores. I think it's called petstore or something like that. The first tent has claw marks in it already from when there was just the one tent and they were trying to beat each other into getting out of it, but it's still helf up pretty well considering. lol


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my! Those tents are soooo adorable! (And so are your cats :luv)

From which dollar store did you buy them? Do you happen to live in GTA area? I gonna buy one (maybe two) for my cats!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I talked it over with my wife and we are definitely going to buy them as soon as we find them. I don't know how much they are going to be, but if its from the dollar store its got to be worth it even if they do rip it to shreds LOL


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So cute, especially the last one! I would love to have those, unfortunately one of my cats likes to pee in things like that :/


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

yingying said:


> Oh my! Those tents are soooo adorable! (And so are your cats :luv)
> 
> From which dollar store did you buy them? Do you happen to live in GTA area? I gonna buy one (maybe two) for my cats!


It was in Stoney creek but it was a dollar Rama. That was the only one I found them at, but I'm sure others have them.

As for price they were $2 each plus we bought them a pet bed/pad to put in also $2, so $4 total per tent


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Kitties camping, how cool.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

3furbabies said:


> It was in Stoney creek but it was a dollar Rama. That was the only one I found them at, but I'm sure others have them.
> 
> As for price they were $2 each plus we bought them a pet bed/pad to put in also $2, so $4 total per tent


Thanks for the info! I gonna pay dollar rama a visit this weekend. They better have it here, or I will be very mad! 

PS: I never knew dollar store has cat items, let alone such cute cat tent!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

yingying said:


> Thanks for the info! I gonna pay dollar rama a visit this weekend. They better have it here, or I will be very mad!
> 
> PS: I never knew dollar store has cat items, let alone such cute cat tent!


Yes there is a whole pet section... it varies based on the size of the store. Generally I find the bigger the store the better the pet section. That's where I get my dog's poop bags and I get litter deoderizer there too, as well as the odd toy. :grin:


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

I've seen those at various pet stores in my area, and they're like $10-$20. I never considered checking dollar stores. We have a few good ones in town that have quite a bit of pet stuff, so I'll definitely check it out. I know that my cat Coda, at least, would probably love something like that. She's always finding empty boxes to sleep in or getting into cabinets that she can pry open.


----------



## B&E (Sep 4, 2012)

This is just the cutest thing!! I love the tents; my kitties would love them too! 
Your cats are soooo beautiful btw!


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Love the last picture! Lol


----------

